# Fuentes en serie?



## edix/09 (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola como andan? espero que bien... yo con todo lo que es trafo o fuentes soy malo pero leyendo en la parte de amplificadores de audio gran señal sobre el "TDA1562Q" lei que un usuario sacaba 17v con una fuente de pc utilizando para el positivo los (12v) y para el negativo los (-5v), siempre quise preguntar algo de eso o si se podian poner en serie pero nunca me anime ya que no tengo idea sobre fuentes y pense que era una estupides.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2010)

La fuente de +12 Vdc suministra 10 Amp. , pero la de -5 Vdc está limitada a solo un amper. ¿entendés?

Saludos !


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 27, 2010)

si si, la unica forma de ahumentar el amperaje es usando otro trafo de -5 pero con mas ampers?


----------



## marquizto (Abr 27, 2010)

no entiendo la pregunta, haber si tu tienes 2 fuentes de 5 volt, puedes obiamente obtener 10 volt conectando el positivo de una fuente con el negativo de la otra, y entre los terminales que quedan sin conectar tienes 10 volt, como tambien a apatir de dos fuentes de 5 volt puedes tener una fuente de +-5 volt conectandolas de la misma manera solo que tomando como tierra el punto de union.


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 27, 2010)

aver tengo dos fuentes de pc at si agarro la terminal de una de 12 v y la masa de la otra voy a obtener 24v? marquizto

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2010)

Te comento algunas cosas *Edix/09* , en primer lugar si lees el datasheet del TDA1562Q vas a ver que 18Vcd es lo máximo que soporta (quedarías muy al límite )

Si ponés los +12 V de dos fuentes de PC en serie , si , obtenés 24 Vdc . . .  peeeerooooo que *NO* se toquen los gabinetes (cajas metálicas) porque se te hace un corto ! ! !

Si ponés el +12 Vdc de una en serie con el +5 Vdc de la otra vas a tener 17 Vdc pero otra vez lo mismo con las cajas ! ! ! QUE NO SE TOQUEN ENTRE SI

Si comprás un transformador de chapa laminada de hierro silicio *- no los electrónicos -* para lámparas dicroicas salen muy baratos. Aqui en Argentina unos 35 pesos (8,5 dólares) , rectificado y filtrado te daría 17 Vdc a 8 Amp.

Saludos !


----------



## marquizto (Abr 28, 2010)

edix/09 dijo:


> aver tengo dos fuentes de pc at si agarro la terminal de una de 12 v y la masa de la otra voy a obtener 24v? marquizto
> 
> Saludos



sip¡¡, y no va haber problemas. suerte saludos, y con confianza no mas, las recomendaciones de dosmetros las escucharia en cuanto a q*UE* no se toquen ya que sus masas son diferentes.

saludos suerte.


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 29, 2010)

ok ahora mismo voy a probar a ver que pasa jejeje, lo mismo pasa con mas fuentes ej: asi es con 2 fuentes (+-+-) si son de 12v=24 con 3 seria (+-+-+-) si son de 12v= 36v? el amperaje se mantiene o se triplica? a los "-" los tomo como la masa el gnd seria.


----------



## marquizto (Abr 29, 2010)

si conectas tres fuentes de poder de 12 volt y tomas como positivo el terminal mas positivo (el primer signo mas) y como masa el terminal mas negativo (el ultimo signo menos) obtienes 36 volt. si tomas como gnd el primer - tienes una salida +12 -24 en los terminales extremos, si tomas como gnd el segundo menos obtienes una fuente +24-12. con respecto al amperaje tengo mis dudas y agradeceria quien pudiese seguir aportando.


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 30, 2010)

como como no entendi bien... seria 12v -> gnd-> 12v-> gnd-> 12v?


----------



## ghbu (May 1, 2010)

Mira este hilo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/
Un saludo


----------



## marquizto (May 3, 2010)

edix/09 dijo:


> como como no entendi bien... seria 12v -> gnd-> 12v-> gnd-> 12v?



te falto el untimo gnd, de los primeros 12 volt y el ultimo gnd tienes 36 volt.


----------



## edix/09 (May 20, 2010)

hola no me funciono lo de la fuentes en serie probe varias veces con distintas y me daban el mismo voltaje o sino saltaban...


----------

